# Brunswick, ME - 09 F350 with Boss Plow $17000



## CLP (Feb 17, 2013)

2009 XLT Ford Diesel Pickup 
98500 Miles
9'2''V-XT Plow
Mechanical in great shape NEW STICKER
Some rust on rear fenders
Also a Downeaster sander with gas motor for $2000 more


----------

